# Can you reccomend me a breeder?



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I know that often people buy good poodles from far away, but could you tell us where you live. Someone might know of a breeder in your country/area so you could go and see the dogs.


----------



## JennyF (Jul 10, 2010)

I live in on the Illinois/Wisconsin border
thanks!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am sure that others will have suggestions. This is where I am getting my Mini from in a couple of weeks

Home

I know that she is very accommodating in shipping her dogs. She has mentioned to me that she often drives across the line to put a puppy on a plane to a home in the States. In August she is travelling on holidays to the States and taking a puppy with her to its new home. 

She had two litters earlier this year. Not sure if she has sold all the puppies or when she will be having another litter. She does health testing which is very important. She shows all her dogs herself and does the grooming herself and admits that the professional handlers often do a better job but she says she is improving all the time.

I am not interested in showing. I want a puppy for obedience and agility.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Check "Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!

I have another good mini link, but I am not at my computer! I will send it as soon as I get back to it!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What city do you live in?


----------



## JennyF (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the directory!

I live near rockford.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

JennyF said:


> Thanks for the link to the directory!
> 
> I live near rockford.


This is a good one, too. You can see who has pups available:

Miniature Poodles, Miniature Poodle Puppies, Miniature Poodle Breeders


----------

